# removing rust on needles



## euvid

Saw this on another chat room and thought I would share.
Using around 5 regular tea bags in a cup of water, make a very strong brew. Remove bags and soak needles in it for a few hours. It will remove the rust. If the rust is very deep in the metal you may find you have to replace those needles. THe Tannic acid does the work. RInse and wipe and dry.


----------



## susieknitter

euvid said:


> Saw this on another chat room and thought I would share.
> Using around 5 regular tea bags in a cup of water, make a very strong brew. Remove bags and soak needles in it for a few hours. It will remove the rust. If the rust is very deep in the metal you may find you have to replace those needles. THe Tannic acid does the work. RInse and wipe and dry.


Hi Euvid, Happy Christmas and thanks for the tip.


----------



## euvid

A Happy Christmas to you and all the lovely people in this group.


----------



## Moira Palmer

Thanks for that tip.
My husband uses neat vinegar to remove rust. It's quite strong so be careful not to soak needles for too long.
Christmas cheers Euvid and other fellow knitters. Moira


----------



## Weegie

What a wonderful tip! Thanks Euvid. Merry Christmas to all!
It's 5:15 pm here and it just started snowing....perfect timing. The ONLY time I like to see snow!!


----------



## KateWood

Thanks for the tip Euvid


----------



## knitwitch36

thank you for the tip.happy Christmas and a merry new year


----------



## laceandbits

Petrol (gas to you in the US), plus some sewing machine oil, plus a small amount of fine sand if the needles are very rusty. It it all in an old screw top jar so it's about third to half full, add the needles and screw the top on tight. 

Shake well until clean and both rust and residues of old oil and yarn will clean off, (leave to stand for the sand to settle if used) then the needles are not only clean but also protected against future rusting. If the petrol/oil mix is very dirty, repeat with a fresh, sand free jar full.


----------



## flohel

WD40


----------



## Oogie

NOOOOOOOOOOO never WD40


----------



## Laurelbee

Why not WD40???


----------



## Irish maggie

I read somewhere never to use WD40!!


----------



## susieknitter

Laurelbee said:


> Why not WD40???


I cant remember all the reasons that I was told why I should never use WD40 on a knitting machine. 
One that I can remember was that it attracts dirt and dust and therefore over time you will have black streaks in your knitting.
Another was that it can damage any/some plastic parts that it may come into contact with.


----------



## Laurelbee

Thanks for the hint about WD40. It sounded like such a simple and good idea. I know it was great when a bike hadn't been used for yonks and with a good spray of WD40 everything was streamlined and great to use. I just took out a top that I had knitted a year or two ago from just the finest yarn, using up scraps of fine yarn in 3" stripes separated by 2 rows of silver tuck. I used 7 different colours in the body and the sleeves only took 4 colours, but it was put away as too bright to wear. Anyway, I wore it today with a pale lemon sunray knitted skirt and felt like a million dollars. It is so soft and cool. I think I will wear it a lot this summer. I do hope that i kept the instructions. Wish I knew how to take a photo and send it xxx


----------



## euvid

The thing is the bike is not a knitting machine. I useWD40 on my garage door tracks but not on my machines.


----------



## kat030583

Thank you so much for the great tip! I can totally use this I have a few needles that need cleaning.


euvid said:


> Saw this on another chat room and thought I would share.
> Using around 5 regular tea bags in a cup of water, make a very strong brew. Remove bags and soak needles in it for a few hours. It will remove the rust. If the rust is very deep in the metal you may find you have to replace those needles. THe Tannic acid does the work. RInse and wipe and dry.


----------



## euvid

QUestion is Kat is what needs removing. The tannic acid will remove rust, don't know about the dried hardened oil.
I don't understand how the needles get rust anyway as they are stainless steel which shouldn't rust.
I cleaned a lot of needles soaking them in Balestrol (?) and then using 3m diamond dust sponge in medium grit which I dipped in the oily soak and the hardened dried oil came right off and the needles didn't get ruined.

I was born and raised in Brooklyn a long time ago.


----------



## susieknitter

euvid said:


> QUestion is Kat is what needs removing. The tannic acid will remove rust, don't know about the dried hardened oil.
> I don't understand how the needles get rust anyway as they are stainless steel which shouldn't rust.
> I cleaned a lot of needles soaking them in Balestrol (?) and then using 3m diamond dust sponge in medium grit which I dipped in the oily soak and the hardened dried oil came right off and the needles didn't get ruined.
> 
> I was born and raised in Brooklyn a long time ago.


I wondered how needles became rusty. I was given two old machines that had been kept in a damp/leaky shed for years. They were in a disgusting state but the needles were rust free. I just soaked them in surgical spirit with a little oil and they were like new. Maybe it is the different climate, but I also thought that stainless steel shouldn't rust.
BTW, my daughter lives in Brooklyn. Just thought I would tell you. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## euvid

Asked my husband who knows metals and he said it can't rust.

Susie you must miss her having her so far away. I loved living in Brooklyn.


----------



## susieknitter

euvid said:


> Asked my husband who knows metals and he said it can't rust.
> 
> Susie you must miss her having her so far away. I loved living in Brooklyn.


I miss here so so much. She has been in America for 13 years. I have visited and hope to again soon. She has a house up state in Hancock and is now in the process of buying one in Ulster. I cant wait to come over and see the new house.


----------



## susieknitter

susieknitter said:


> euvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked my husband who knows metals and he said it can't rust.
> 
> Susie you must miss her having her so far away. I loved living in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss here so so much. She has been in America for 13 years. I have visited and hope to again soon. She has a house up state in Hancock and is now in the process of buying one in Ulster. I cant wait to come over and see the new house.
Click to expand...

I have realized that this sounds a little strange. My daughter has an apartment in Brooklyn that she uses in the week while working. The house is her weekend/holiday retreat.


----------



## euvid

SOunds like she is doing well. I moved to the Chicago area when my kids moved there. SO happy I did.


----------

